#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Advertising >  >  What about Advertising to mobile customers?

## Bhavya

Hello folks,

Almost half of the population already using smartphones.That means huge number of people looking for right moment to shop.
But they not going to clicks the mobile ads they are looking for engaging and helpful content.


How can we advertise to mobile customers?

Which are the best methods to attract them?

----------


## Lorraine

When you are making advertisements if you can create it in an attractive and eye-catching way to attract more customers it will be more effective. Other than that to target mobile users you can go for social media marketing. It is one of the most successful days during these days.

----------


## Bhavya

> When you are making advertisements if you can create it in an attractive and eye-catching way to attract more customers it will be more effective. Other than that to target mobile users you can go for social media marketing. It is one of the most successful days during these days.


Thank you for your Suggestions lorraine,As you said we can target the mobile audience through social media,Other than this do you know any other ways?
If yes please share them as well.

----------


## Moana

> Hello folks,
> 
> Almost half of the population already using smartphones.That means huge number of people looking for right moment to shop.
> But they not going to clicks the mobile ads they are looking for engaging and helpful content.
> 
> 
> How can we advertise to mobile customers?
> 
> Which are the best methods to attract them?


I would tell you that mobile is the future of marketing, but really *the era of mobile has already arrived*. If you're not implementing some kind of mobile marketing strategy, you're already trailing behind!

----------

